# '05 LeMond Filmore



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

just got a LeMond catalog in todays mail, specifically to see the new Filmore fixie. Looks great! I did a quick search before I posted to make sure I wasn't posting old info, and came across this on the Trek-LeMond boards:

"...a totally new bike for Lemond. It's the Filmore. It's a True Temper OX Platinum double butted frame and it's a fixed gear. It has a front and rear brake and is not track geometry, but traditional road geometry... so it's a fixed gear bike, NOT a track bike. It has a Race carbon fork and a Bonty Select Track wheelset with Bonti cranks and BB. I don't know what the brakes are... It's black with cream panel decals."

all black; frame, fork, seatpost, stem, crankset, etc. Looks cool. Brakes seem to be no-name "alloy" and levers are Shimano BL-R400. But who needs brakes?  Gearing comes as 44/16.

also mentioned on the other boards was a MSRP of $1000.

still no info on the website. Sorry no pics!


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

*Nice detective work, Jeff!*



SmogRider It's a True Temper OX Platinum double butted frame and it's a fixed gear. It has a front and rear brake and is not track geometry said:


> Sounds like a winner!
> Those Trek guys are doing some surprisingly cool stuff for '05.
> BTW, thanks for the g-mail hook-up!
> 
> the los


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is a bad picture
Gotta admit I am having a little bike lust on this one. 

My only problem is if I bought the complete bike I would have to switch the wheelset out because they wouldn't hold up and they probably wouldn't have a wide enough handlebar either. But to know that Lemond geometry and ride quality on a fixed gear frame is awful tempting. I might have to look for a frame/fork deal.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Whoa, this must mean Bonti is going to make a track wheel set. I'd try a pair out!

edit: <a href="http://bontrager.com/roadwheels/detail.asp?id=169&pt=10">Should have checked the source first...</a>


----------



## gspot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Ouch*

Ouch. $650 for a set. They'd better be good.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2005_bikes/filmore.shtml#

Not sure if there's any fresher discussion on this bike so I'll just jump in here and then search later like the good webbie I am.... 

I'm thinking real serious about this bike. And am thinking I could move the wheelset for clincher duty on my track bike and then build up a set of decent road wheel with a flipflop for the Filmore, if I get it. Have to go check the gearing charts to see where this puts me.

Does anyone know off hand if the Filmore's rear wheel is swappable/compatible with a late 80's-mid-90's Campy setup?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Interesting that they named a fixed/SS bike after a hilly street in San Francisco, if that's the same Filmore they are referring to.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

meat tooth paste said:


> Interesting that they named a fixed/SS bike after a hilly street in San Francisco, if that's the same Filmore they are referring to.


Yep, the very same. From their web site:

"It's a bit of a cruel joke, as the Filmore is named after one of most brutal hills in San Francisco. As a single speed track style bike, the Filmore makes a great city/messenger ride, ready for even the biggest climbs, if you've got the legs."


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone know street price on this bike?

I was at the shop last week buying my Pista and the sales guy mentioned that the Filmore was going to be twice as much as a Pista.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

meat tooth paste said:


> Anyone know street price on this bike?
> 
> I was at the shop last week buying my Pista and the sales guy mentioned that the Filmore was going to be twice as much as a Pista.


Retail is around $1000-$1050 or so, not sure what the discounters will do on it.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

You'd think that they would spell it right then... FILLMORE.

But, if you look at the top tube it looks like there is two Ls...

Hmm... 

Nice either way.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

donkekus said:


> You'd think that they would spell it right then... FILLMORE.
> 
> But, if you look at the top tube it looks like there is two Ls...


Hey you're right. The top tube does look like they mispelled it with two "L". That would be funny if it made it to production like that.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

meat tooth paste said:


> Hey you're right. The top tube does look like they mispelled it with two "L". That would be funny if it made it to production like that.


NO!!!

The spelled it everywhere wrong except for the top tube! 

Fillmore is nuts. Fillmore has two Ls. 

If LeMond is going to comment on the sheer verticalness of Fillmore as part of their SS bike, you'd think they could spell it right...

ARGH.

But, I still want it.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Shame on me. It's been too long since I moved away from San Francisco.

My bad.

OT: The Fillmore MUNI bus was one of my least favs. Man that bus was always so smelly.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

I won't hold it against you...
just cuz I like your little kid with meat at the MTBR boards... 

Yeah, the 22 still sucks! It was always ironic to me that it went from the super ghetto to the super rich. Army St. projects to Nob Hill...

I haven't taken the bus is a year or two... I have a car, but even a bike is way faster!

Someone needs to hook me up with a brodeal on that LeMond... any wrenches out there?! C'mon it's the season of giving....


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

donkekus said:


> I won't hold it against you...
> just cuz I like your little kid with meat at the MTBR boards... ....


Yeah, that's the meat boy painting by Mark Ryden, my favorite painter. Below is another painting with the meat boy character.

$1000 for the Fillmore is out of my budget for a fixed/SS road bike. It's a nice spec'd bike I have to admit.

I am very happy with my $480 Pista so far.

Since the subject of SF came up, I miss American Cyclery on Stanyan. That place was the only place that readily sold fixed gear stuff. That's where I first saw the Pista back in 2002 when they were all flat black. They designed the SOMA frames. My next road bike build will a SOMA frame.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll be checking in at a local shop tomorrow to see if they've opened up the Fillmore box yet to see out it's spelled on the bike and the outside of the box.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

meat tooth paste said:


> Yeah, that's the meat boy painting by Mark Ryden, my favorite painter. Below is another painting with the meat boy character.
> 
> $1000 for the Fillmore is out of my budget for a fixed/SS road bike. It's a nice spec'd bike I have to admit.
> 
> ...



Duh... now that you say his name, I think I knew it all along. Great stuff!

Am.Cyclery is cool, a lot of older track frames too and old track gear if you want to build one up. One frame I really liked that they had just primered black, but it was a good frame like an old Masi or something, semi horizontal, damn, maybe I should go buy it!

I will keep my eyes on the Fillmore (fiLmore?) and hope to get an awesome deal, or have some awesome dude befriend me and offer up his employee discount to me (HINT HINT to anyone reading this in a good mood!)...

You should get a Ryden head tube decal... that would be cool!


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Jenson has it for $999 on their site but, of course, you can only buy it in person at their store.

It does look like it's spelled correctly on the top tube.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=BI603L00

- khill


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

khill said:


> Jenson has it for $999 on their site but, of course, you can only buy it in person at their store.
> 
> It does look like it's spelled correctly on the top tube.
> 
> ...



Hope that have another 20%...


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*$1000?!*

Man, for that money on a fixed it better push you up Fillmore.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*Fillmore Street*

For those outside of San Francisco, here's a pic of of Fillmore St.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

And, just so people know...

The sidewalk is stairs, that is how steep it is.

I almost bit it riding down it, almost, straight into a driver side door.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Warn those guys! The yellow ghost bikes are catching up to them!!*


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*'Time low!'*

Nah, it's like one of those old Atari or Nintendo sidescrollers -- click the buttons really fast to keep moving, and the back of the screen keeps attacking you with some kind of a death line to keep you going. That's what the yellow bikes are -- certain death! That's how they can make it up that hill.

The music has to double in speed, too, or get really meancing when this happens. As meanacing as you can get for 8-bit.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

donkekus said:


> And, just so people know...
> 
> The sidewalk is stairs, that is how steep it is.
> 
> I almost bit it riding down it, almost, straight into a driver side door.


A spill on Fillmore would be bad bad thing. Good to hear the "almost" factor in that story 

It's hard finding a picture that will do justice in showing how steep this climb is. This is the best one I've seen so far.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Argentius,

Hey that's pretty funny. 8-bit sound can be pretty intense, like the junior high AV club jamming on kazoos.*


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Coincidence?*

*meat tooth paste,

The strangest thing: last night WGN tv showed an episode of "McMillan & Wife" which is set in San Francisco. I swear some of the outdoor scenes showed some of the same apartment buildings that are in you pictures. McMillan (Rock Hudson) was running after this bad guy through a park. There were two ten-speeds laying on the ground, so they both picked one up and hopped on. Some nerdy college guys: "hey they're taking our bikes!" The chase was intense, they were whipping those bikes down the hills and around the curves. I thought of this thread when I saw it. It was totally wild.

Thanks,
T-shirt*


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> *meat tooth paste,
> 
> The strangest thing: last night WGN tv showed an episode of "McMillan & Wife" which is set in San Francisco. I swear some of the outdoor scenes showed some of the same apartment buildings that are in you pictures...*


Yeah strange when that happens eh? I saw the Hitchcock movie "Vertigo" about two years before I lived to San Francisco, where the plot was set. When I moved there and rode around on my bike, I noticed many of the scenes and though "HEY! That's where Kim Novak was..."

BTW, San Francisco has one of the best bike cultures of any city I've lived in so far. Now I am here in Los Angeles where cars rule.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

>>>
Or, if you want to know about the severity of hills in S.F. watch the most incredibly bad, which therefore makes it the best, movie Quicksilver - it will help with 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon.... think bike messengering + Breakin' (the movie).

Anyone seen this?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

donkekus said:


> >>>
> Or, if you want to know about the severity of hills in S.F. watch the most incredibly bad, which therefore makes it the best, movie Quicksilver - it will help with 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon.... think bike messengering + Breakin' (the movie).
> 
> Anyone seen this?


Ahhh Quicksilver. From stockbroker to messenger hero.

I haven't seen it, but man I REALLY wanted to see that movie during junior high. I should just put it on my NetFlix list for old time's sake. I heard he had a gigantic loft on that messenger pay and there's some strange love scene involving a funny bike.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

it was just on HBO...

he has the dopest loft, but i think he has a nice account from being like the smartest wall street trader ever. then, he leaves because he wants the simple life of messangering. or something.

funny, a lot of the bikes have rotated bars... so that the curve on the drop is verticle.

and there is all this acrobatic ****, and all the ratios are like 1x1.5 bizarre, early trials on road bikes.

it is a must see. in that sick, so disgustingly horrible kind of way.

oh and he dances with a girl on his bike... it seems like he actually does a lot of the riding which is cool.

loved it. 

but, the weirdest freakin part of the whole movie is the fact that i was under the belief that they were trying to play off S.F. as N.Y... West 84th or something like that.

HA!


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*back to the bike - first short ride report*

Right before Thanksgiving I picked up a Fillmore and put it together.
Got it home and took it for a short ride around the block in fixed.
Flipped the rear wheel and took it for a very slightly longer ride down the street a few miles.
I got the 55mm frame size.

General impressions are that it is definitely road geometry, comfortable, not overly quick steering. The only negative I noticed is the crankarm length, mine came with 175's. For freewheelling those are fine, but if I run this thing fixed much I'll be looking at putting 165's on it real soon. It's currently hanging in the basement waiting for me to recover from some surgery, but with less than 5 whole whopping miles on the bike I'm happy with it so far. After building and before wrapping the bars it weighed in right around 19pounds, a bit high, but it's steel, and it's fine for me.

I'll probably build up a set of street wheels for it, 32 or 36 hole OpenProCD or something, and use the Bontrager wheels it came with for the track bike training wheels. Not sure how those are going to hold up with me at my weight for road duty. Also not sure how the handlebar is going to hold up either but I'll stick with it for now, at least until Spring gets here and I can put some real miles on it.

So that's it for now. And after work I'll be hitting the used book/video store to look for a few movies mentioned above. Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

treebound said:


> ... And after work I'll be hitting the used book/video store to look for a few movies mentioned above. Thanks.


A 175mm crank on a fixed bike with road BB height sounds like a bad thing. I like the longish top tubs on Lemond frames. I have short legs an a long torso and those frames are ideal. If only I could afford eh?

As for movies...

Don't forget about "American Flyer" to complete your 80's cheesy, but fun to watch, cycling movie nite with "Quicksilver"

I loved the movie in junior high. I was watching it recently on cable and realized how racist/political the movie was. Total play into the portraying the Soviet Union team as evil, hairy, unrefined, grunt sound making, mean faced riders. Kind of like Nicolai Volkov, the 80's "Soviet" wrestler from the WWF who's fellow badguy tag team partner was, eerily foreshadowing now, "The Iron Sheik". 

American Flyer casted this actor that sorta resembled Greg Lemond.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Fillmore chain size?*

I'm starting to think about additional cogs for the bike and have a question on chain size.
Is the HG-73 chain listed on the Lemond website for the bike 3/32" or 1/8"?

Secondary question: I've got an older Campy gruppo track bike with 1/8" chain and I'm wondering if the cogs will interchange?

Thanks. (Blame my brain fade on post-surgery-itis.)

Mike.


----------



## skidmark (Dec 11, 2004)

*Treebound...*

55mm seems awfully small for a bike frame! I just got the 55cm frame myself, but oddly enough it came with 170 mm cranks. There is also a sticker on the cranks that says that I have 9 speeds! I believe they are as follows: Slow, Stop, Quick, Fast, In a Hurry,Hammering, Flying, Cranking and Just Cruising! I'll probably swap out the saddle, as the stock Bonty seems way too squishy. The only thing the bike really needs is a nice pewter Chris King headset. The one it came with looks like they let someones little brother design it. Ugly! Other than that, I really love the thing, and my plastic Giant is already gathering dust! 

PS best bike movie ever is Pee Wees Big Adventure!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

skidmark said:


> ...PS best bike movie ever is Pee Wees Big Adventure!


I can't believe I forgot about Pee Wee's quest to find his stolen bike bike. Good recommendation!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

treebound said:


> Is the HG-73 chain listed on the Lemond website for the bike 3/32" or 1/8"?
> Secondary question: I've got an older Campy gruppo track bike with 1/8" chain and I'm wondering if the cogs will interchange?


The HG-73 is a 105 level 9-speed chain so it's 3/32". I don't believe you can mix and match 1/8" and 3/32" stuff. The 3/32" chain won't fit on the 1/8" cog and there might be too much play the other way around. Just stick to all one or the other.

If you ever want to unload those Bonty track wheels let me know.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*oops*

Oops, 55cm. Would you believe me if I said I had short legs????? I'll have to check for the crank sticker. I'll probably convert to 165mm cranks in the spring if I see a deal on the LBS yearend clearance table. They've also got a Fiszik (sp?) Arionne saddle hanging on their wall for the last 6 months I've been looking at that I've been thinking of trying due to a saddle report that Lonefrontranger typed in some months back. I've got a few more weeks of "don't do anything strenuous or your stitches will rip out" worth of healing and then I'll be back on the bike on the no-snow days. Either that or I'll squirt some frame saver into it and get some studded tires.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thanks*



asterisk said:


> The HG-73 is a 105 level 9-speed chain so it's 3/32". I don't believe you can mix and match 1/8" and 3/32" stuff. The 3/32" chain won't fit on the 1/8" cog and there might be too much play the other way around. Just stick to all one or the other.
> 
> If you ever want to unload those Bonty track wheels let me know.


I was thinking it was 3/32" but the fog set in and I wasn't sure. Think I'll eventually look into converting it to 1/8" to share parts with the track bike.

Probably won't want to unload the wheels unless they prove too light for me. If so I'll keep you in mind though.

Thanks for the data.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

Don't forget "Breakin Away"

I think it out does PeeWee.

Though PeeWee is still king.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

treebound said:


> After building and before wrapping the bars it weighed in right around 19pounds, a bit high, but it's steel, and it's fine for me.


Does seem a little high, but who am I to say...my old Mongoose mt. bike SS probably weighs around 26. It's quite the porker.


----------



## zebrabike (Dec 23, 2004)

*hold up*

i just picked up mine today from LBS and it did not come with a flip-flop hub. there are definitely only threads on one side. was it supposed to??



treebound said:


> Right before Thanksgiving I picked up a Fillmore and put it together.
> Got it home and took it for a short ride around the block in fixed.
> Flipped the rear wheel and took it for a very slightly longer ride down the street a few miles.
> I got the 55mm frame size.
> ...


----------



## zebrabike (Dec 23, 2004)

*never mind*

i am an idiot. guess who's never seen a thread cover before? oh, me. well, hooray for having one after all!



zebrabike said:


> i just picked up mine today from LBS and it did not come with a flip-flop hub. there are definitely only threads on one side. was it supposed to??


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

$1000 MSRP !?!!?!?!?!?!?! For $300-ish more you can get a Bianchi Pista Concept(holy mother of god dream bike). Hope that doesnt hi-jack the thread.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

To add to the OT bike movie conversation... 

Here is a link to a list of bike movies:
http://www.massbike.org/info/movies.htm


----------

